# self powered speakers hardware problem..help needed



## atto279 (Aug 19, 2011)

i got a pair of self powered speakers..they are not old just 2 months..and now they started making weird sounds..like clicking sound..and when its powered up it starts making that sound nothing to do with audio being plugged in back of the pc..so no sound card problems was thinking what could be the problem and any fixes..i can solder and check capacitors..i am attaching pics and the sound it makes..so can anybody guide me in fixing this and yes i may have spare parts from other old speakers if something needs replacement.....(speakers are power on from usb port..u can see in the pics)
ps .. i know how to use multimeter too but need some guidance to checking certain parts..i have learned to check power supply from this site.. ..2 pair of speakers and sound comes from both of them...and i can barely hear music or anything being played..








http://i56.tinypic.com/315iuc8.jpg
http://i56.tinypic.com/15xu6hx.jpg
http://i56.tinypic.com/xf82ly.jpg

link to sound it makes when powered on 

weird sound from speakers - self powered speakers hardware problem


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with the capacitors .. nothing is obviously wrong with anything in those photo's you showed ..

The sound clip is certainly wierd . .. but apart from possible oscillation or current limiting due to power consumption, nothing comes to mind .. 

you could try isolating the supply input from the USB and give your own supply voltage & ground. That way you'd get an idea as to whether its a voltage related USb problem .. also you could then feed in an audio signal and see whether it's audio related


----------



## atto279 (Aug 19, 2011)

Done_Fishin said:


> I see nothing wrong with the capacitors .. nothing is obviously wrong with anything in those photo's you showed ..
> 
> The sound clip is certainly wierd . .. but apart from possible oscillation or current limiting due to power consumption, nothing comes to mind ..
> 
> you could try isolating the supply input from the USB and give your own supply voltage & ground. That way you'd get an idea as to whether its a voltage related USb problem .. also you could then feed in an audio signal and see whether it's audio related


ok so i took out the wire of usb .removed its solder and cut a power adapters wire and soldered it in ....and noise vanished.. its a 12 v 300 ma adapater 
..so i plug in the audio cable and no sound i hear closely and i can hear some sound playing so i open it up again and i see 1000 uf 10 v capacitor has a bulged top..so i am thinking what kinda adapter should i use..would 9 v would be ok or 10 v..and has 12 v caused the capacitor to go bad..i have a few adapters i could use....till now looks like power problem......


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If its powered from USB then its a 5Volt supply you are looking for .. i have no idea if the circuit can handle 12Volts .. and that it did for now means that you are very lucky .. you should remember that USB only ever give 5 Volt supplies and it is not wise to exceed the design ratings


----------



## atto279 (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks for the info..didn't know about 5v from usb..so i checked the usb wire with multimeter it gives 5 volts..changed capicitor.. problem exists..and if i listen closer i can hear sound ...any ideas what parts could be faulty....


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

None whatsoever I'm afraid .. did you try connecting the wire to the 5V supply .. could be that the supply needs better filtering from electrical noise ..


----------

